# Kvd



## Rodent thrower (Apr 21, 2011)

Angler of the year again he is unstoppable


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I like KVD and all but I think Skeet Reese got screwed out of the AOY last year after one of the best years anyone has had. Now this year, the post season is totally different and KVD won based on points.
Skeet would have won the last 2 years if they didnt do the post season like they did.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

IMO Skeet is the goofiest thing since Gerald Swindle!

Ding...and he can't count! lol


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Gsxrfanim said:


> Skeet would have won the last 2 years if they didnt do the post season like they did.


Well the old saying goes like this..

"If my grandmother had nuts...she'd be my grandfather!"

I think Skeet got a little too big for his britches and put it on cruise...KVD told him he'd be waiting if he slipped up. I also think that carried over to this season...he went all LeBron last post season and never got going this year. When he finally does, he leaves #6 in the well. 

I would like to see some consistency in the post season...but they will tweak it until it works. 



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep! Well said Young Gun.

Ding<----thinks Aaron Martens is a wack-job too (meow!)


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Just giving Skeet credit where it is due. He had one of the greatest years finishing tournaments than anyone recently. Two 1st places, two 2nds and two 5th place finishes. Nobody was even close to taking it away from him "point wise"
But with the format that they had, or tried, it gave the 12th place person a chance to win AOY. OK, they are trying something new. Yeah, Skeet wasnt on his game for one of the post season tourneys. I mean he did finish 6th in the one tourney. Heck, Iaconelli was in 11th I think and almost won AOY.
I wish they would have just made it 10 tournaments instead of 8 and crowned the AOY after 10. 
I would be pretty upset and I know a lot of people would be if they were kicking a*$ all year long in local T's to where nobody was even close in points but they have a 1 day fish off and someone comes out of nowhere (yeah in this case it is KVD, he is no someone) and wins.
Then next year they decide not to do the same thing. 
I just like to see underdogs win it, I was pulling for Skeet, he had an awesome year last year. I was even pulling for Edwin E to win this year.
Now I hope one of our Ohio hopefuls make it to the Classic next year and upset them all.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, he is a little weird from what I have seen on TV. The classic was ridiculous unless "Bass" was trying to make it look like a reality show..LOL



Dinger said:


> Yep! Well said Young Gun.
> 
> Ding<----thinks Aaron Martens is a wack-job too (meow!)


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

KVD is the best and he has done nothing to make anyone dislike him.
But, He has remained strangely silent on the JVD-Braur conflict. I think he has to take a stand one way or another. By remaining silent I think looses some credibility. It's looking like KVD won't criticize his nephew so he does't piss-off his brother Randy and he won't say anything negative about Denny Braur who a fellow Strike King pro and a BASS legend.
JVD said he had a right to that water because he fished it day one and lost a couple good ones; but he zeroed. Brauer caught them and was in first. To me its a no-brainer; you don't zero and then move in on the leader. No matter the success that may await JVD, this is the impression I am left with; that he has to move in on the guys catching fish. If He and Brauer both zeroed on Day One I doubt JVD would have rushed back to that spot.
The other impression is about KVD; his silence is deafening.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Barney said:


> KVD is the best and he has done nothing to make anyone dislike him.
> But, He has remained strangely silent on the JVD-Braur conflict. I think he has to take a stand one way or another. By remaining silent I think looses some credibility. It's looking like KVD won't criticize his nephew so he does't piss-off his brother Randy and he won't say anything negative about Denny Braur who a fellow Strike King pro and a BASS legend.
> JVD said he had a right to that water because he fished it day one and lost a couple good ones; but he zeroed. Brauer caught them and was in first. To me its a no-brainer; you don't zero and then move in on the leader. No matter the success that may await JVD, this is the impression I am left with; that he has to move in on the guys catching fish. If He and Brauer both zeroed on Day One I doubt JVD would have rushed back to that spot.
> The other impression is about KVD; his silence is deafening.


It's not KVD's place to butt in on the issue. It's between jonathan and brauer. And i don't believe the kid has to move in on anyone to catch fish. He made it to this level, and there's thousands of guys trying every year. He's won some big events to this point. And had some high finishes this season. He just has alot to learn.... but he'll get there. He may not become KVD, but i believe he'll be around for quite a while.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i cant figure out where i stand on this whole jvd, brauer scenario. if the pros view that issue as the unwritten rule then i reckon he was wrong but in a 4 day tournament, i dont think you can say the leader after day 1 is out of the woods. on the second day, jvd caught 18lbs after zeroing the first day and moved up into the top ten. he has to make a check just the same as everyone else. i would feel completely different if jvd hadnt fished that spot on the first day.

as for kvd, skeet reece debate, i agree that skeet got screwed but it was the format.

last season i finished 3rd in points for the salmoides ttc central division even though out of 5 tournaments i won 2 of them and had a 3rd place in another. the points were jacked up because of 1 terrible tournament in which an extra 30 or 40 boats participated from the northern division. thats a possible 30 or 40 points that was dished out to teams that were not even in our division. despite managing a limit, i finished in the bottom half of that tournament and it cost me the points championship.

nobodys fault but my own, thats the way its set up, same for skeet.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I sort of sided with JVD on that...like you said, it's a 4 day tourney. Why would anyone throw in the towel after 1 day?? I guess it kind of came off like he was "following the leader", but he found the spot in practice too. The notion of handing someone the keys to a tourney after 1 good bag doesn't make a lot of sense to me. And Brauer could have handled it a little better too..in my opinion. Sharing water is gonna happen...sometimes its a kick in the balls. 

The post season should be interesting with the fan votes this year...anyone participating in that??

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Post Season Voting? All in for *Charlie Hartley.*


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Gsxrfanim said:


> Just giving Skeet credit where it is due. He had one of the greatest years finishing tournaments than anyone recently. Two 1st places, two 2nds and two 5th place finishes. Nobody was even close to taking it away from him "point wise"
> But with the format that they had, or tried, it gave the 12th place person a chance to win AOY. OK, they are trying something new. Yeah, Skeet wasnt on his game for one of the post season tourneys. I mean he did finish 6th in the one tourney. Heck, Iaconelli was in 11th I think and almost won AOY.
> I wish they would have just made it 10 tournaments instead of 8 and crowned the AOY after 10.
> I would be pretty upset and I know a lot of people would be if they were kicking a*$ all year long in local T's to where nobody was even close in points but they have a 1 day fish off and someone comes out of nowhere (yeah in this case it is KVD, he is no someone) and wins.
> ...


 I kind of look at it as being the same as baseball,basketball,or football.What Skeet did was in the regular season,KVD did it in the playoffs.Skeet was there all year,but he knew towards the end that KVD was lurking about,and I feel that Skeet succumbed to the pressure of having Kevin in the rear view mirror.Skeet is not alone when it comes to having VanDam in their heads,Kriet and Martins also have collapsed when KVD neared them in events also.I have no comment with the Denny Brauer/JVD thing,I've never been a fan of Brauer,so any comment I would make on the subject I'm sure would seem negative.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dinger said:


> Ding<----thinks Aaron Martens is a wack-job too (meow!)


He may be a few fries short of a happy meal but Aaron Martens is a hell of a fisherman. For some reason BASS portrays him as a total weirdo..and while that is true in part, if you catch him in an interview he's a pretty cool dude. 

Think about where he would be in the record books if KVD were actually from this planet! He got 1 of my votes for the post season...and he could make a run if he gets in. 



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Ike!!!!!!!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

If you saw Aaron Martens meowing at the cats in the last tournament you KNOW that it's not B.A.S.S. that made him a total weirdo. I'm glad he didn't win that tourney by hiding in the weeds and wringing his hands while the big boys fished down river.

And I hardly consider MI to be another planet...KVD earned every ounce of respect that he has with hard work and dignity. When he started on the tour, he was just a Yankee joke and a footnote in every tournament. He made the good ol' boys take notice without breakdancing, pretending to stab his fish or saying "YEAH BABY" after every catch.

Ding <----likes Edwin Evers too


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep,if KVD wasn't my favorite pro angler by far,I would be an Evers fan.I just like the class each possess,and they both are the epitomy of professionalism.I think the guys like Ike,Swindle,Skeet and others are more or less creations made for ESPN TV.I absolutely abhor brash,smack talking athletes,I don't need to see it on fishing shows too.I'm definitely old-school,and I admit it-hand the ball to the ref after you score a TD,put your fish in the livewell,shut your mouth and make the next cast.Could you even imagine KVD screaming at the fish face to face,or break dancing in his boat? ESPN is getting the better of him too I'm afraid,in the last couple of season's he's talked a little smack with Kriet and others,hopefully he doesn't succumb to that crap in the future,the sport doesn't need it.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I absolutely abhor brash,smack talking athletes,I don't need to see it on fishing shows too.I'm definitely old-school,and I admit it-hand the ball to the ref after you score a TD,put your fish in the livewell,shut your mouth and make the next cast.Could you even imagine KVD screaming at the fish face to face,or break dancing in his boat? QUOTE]
> 
> You know the smack talking after a catch is all for the camera. The worst part is that they are doing it with a bass in their grip. I cannot stand these guys who shake the fish while fist pumping or doing their a-hole routine for the camera. And then ESPN shows these guys to the nation abusing these fish. Treat the fish with respect and gently place it in the livewell. Trip Weldon and ESPN should tell them that if you shake fish for the camera you loose airtime. Maybe it needs to come direct from Jerry Mckinnis. I can't recall him ever shaking a fish on The Fishin Hole.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dinger said:


> I'm glad he didn't win that tourney by hiding in the weeds and wringing his hands while the big boys fished down river.
> 
> And I hardly consider MI to be another planet...KVD earned every ounce of respect that he has with hard work and dignity.
> 
> Ding <----likes Edwin Evers too


You lost me off the bat...hiding in the weeds??? How does locking down and arguing with Denny Brauer make you a "big boy"?? Seemed smart to me. If I could finish 2nd in every tourney I fish by drop shotting the boat ramp you can bet your ass thats where I would be!

Just to clearify..I'm a huge KVD fan. All I meant was that if he weren't winning seemingly every Classic / AOY title, then guys like Martens and Evers would have a lot more hardware than they do. KVD absolutely has earned every milestone in his career. 

Evers is a hell of a fisherman...he's great on The Bass Pros.



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I will have to agree with that comment.If I didn't feel I needed to make a 50 mile or more run,and have to negotiate 2 locks to reach my fishing spot,I wouldn't do it either.If you remember this years classic,KVD,and others didn't make the 70 mile run down to Venice,they fished very near the blast off location,and we all know how that turned out.Last year I fished a big TX up on Lake St.Clair that went out of Harley Ensign.The guy that won that TX never ventured any farther than a few hundred yards from the launch area,while many guys went 30 or more miles away.So I don't understand the "hiding in the weeds" comment either.You fish where you believe the fish are period.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Watch the show and I won't have to define "hiding in the weeds" for you.

You may not like Denny B but he could have fished off the dock with his 10 lb lead but he chose to go for the win and run the locks.

AM deserves all of his second place finishes because that's what he fishes for.

Taking the chance of losing your whole catch takes guts...and it was JVD not KVD that had the argument with Brauer.

Ding <----fishes with the future AOY


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dinger said:


> AM deserves all of his second place finishes because that's what he fishes for.
> 
> Taking the chance of losing your whole catch takes guts...


A. I don't know how you quantify that someone "fishes for 2nd". That seems kind of odd for someone dropping 5 G's on an entry fee..just sayin. I just think that he was better than 98 other guys for 4 days.

B. The second part of the above quote bumps the "hiding in the weeds" comment to the second biggest head scratcher in this thread.



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, brauer went down there thinking he had to catch another big bag of fish to win. his fish were past two locks, he didnt feel confident in staying above the locks. i dont think it had anything to do with having guts to risk it. if he truly felt he could win without locking down then he would have because it was the safest option. 

i think aaron martens is an excellent angler, he might be the best finesse fisherman in the world but he does say and act strange from time to time.

i also love you harbor hunter but i love the intensity that guys like swindle and ike bring. im affraid of what i will do when i catch a 100k fish. not much of a break dancer and i have to admit ive really only went "ike" one time in my life but i had just caught a 6lb bass that i knew would sew up a tournament. im actually afraid of what might happen, that 6lb bass lead to me shouting "@#$% yes! @#$%@#$ right!" im sure the entire lake heard me and that fish was only worth about a grand.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, brauer went down there thinking he had to catch another big bag of fish to win. his fish were past two locks, he didnt feel confident in staying above the locks. i dont think it had anything to do with having guts to risk it. if he truly felt he could win without locking down then he would have because it was the safest option.
> 
> i think aaron martens is an excellent angler, he might be the best finesse fisherman in the world but he does say and act strange from time to time.
> 
> i also love you harbor hunter but i love the intensity that guys like swindle and ike bring. im affraid of what i will do when i catch a 100k fish. not much of a break dancer and i have to admit ive really only went "ike" one time in my life but i had just caught a 6lb bass that i knew would sew up a tournament. im actually afraid of what might happen, that 6lb bass lead to me shouting "@#$% yes! @#$%@#$ right!" im sure the entire lake heard me and that fish was only worth about a grand.


Agree 100%!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

What part needs explained now? The JVD part? ...or the future AOY part? 

How about the intensity of Swindle when he rips through a bunch of fishermen on plane and almost knocks Randy Howell out of his boat or when he calls a Bass he just caught "bean-eatin'" 'cause he's fishing in Mexico. I believe that could be construed as racist in most circles....certainly intense though. He's a big negative energy drain and I sure like seeing him fail time and again to actually win something more important than "Best ******* Free Association Rant".

I'm teaching my son to play by the rules and not act like an idiot either when you win or when you lose...THAT'S why KVD and Edwin Evers are who we root for. 

Ding <---thinks maybe your head just itches.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Swinde is one of the biggest class acts on the tour! Have you ever read the articles about him and the things he does for kids and adults with cancer? I've seen all of them on plane near other boats! And what's wrong with celebrating and being proud of your accomplishments? Last time I looked, that's what most people do when they win. I guess Mickelson shouldn't pump his putter in the air after winning a major either. God for bid, that may be overkill! Bean Eatin, hardly racist!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Dinger said:


> What part needs explained now? The JVD part? ...or the future AOY part?
> 
> How about the intensity of Swindle when he rips through a bunch of fishermen on plane and almost knocks Randy Howell out of his boat or when he calls a Bass he just caught "bean-eatin'" 'cause he's fishing in Mexico. I believe that could be construed as racist in most circles....certainly intense though. He's a big negative energy drain and I sure like seeing him fail time and again to actually win something more important than "Best ******* Free Association Rant".
> 
> ...


wow dude, you are an angry bass fan. do you have a bass boat? if you did, you would know that a bass boat on plane doesnt create much wake. and randy howell actually waived swindle through the hole he went through. 

i dont want to tell you how to raise your children but teaching a kid to root for a guy to fail time and time again is prob against everything edwin evers and kvd stands for. and whats more racist? calling a fish a bean eater or calling a person a *******? thats pretty racist in itself, might want to start practicing what you preach.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

If swindle was a drain on the sport then he wouldnt get all the attention he gets especially since he hasnt really won like kvd has. KVD is clearly the best fisherman in the world but if he didnt win all the time, nobody would even know who he is because he has a very dry personality. Swindle has made a name for himself, achieved major sponsorship deals, is one of the most popular guys on tour and he did it without being a dominate fisherman. Thats a great sign that your personality is a likeable one, you cant get those sort of deals without winning if your an a-hole like you suggest he is.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dinger said:


> What part needs explained now? The JVD part? ...or the future AOY part?


Neither, I addressed what i quoted from your post. 

I'm gonna chalk this up to agreeing to disagree...your jumping around too much to attempt to reason with. 
YG <-----------thinks this is played out.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

We root for KVD, Edwin E, and Casey Ashley. They are respectful, hard working, and successful. My boy is polite, a good listener, does well in school and he's a good sport.

Yep...I'm proud of him. 

I've had bass boats since 1998 and I saw what Swindle did and it was unsafe. If it wasn't, he wouldn't have been DQ'd. I wouldn't want my kid emulating him in any way. If you're a "personality" that never wins you're just a perfect example of what's wrong with society. All appearance and no substance.

I wouldn't want him breaking flag poles and fishing in off limit areas ala "Ike" either.

I fish Rory's Ladue circuit and some of the other NOAA tourny's because there's a lack of attitudes and BS...look at the roster and you'll see lots of father-son, father-daughter, brothers, and husband-wife teams. Good people all.

I've fished every circuit in this area in the last 15 yrs and won a few and lost a bunch. Actually the boat I fish out of was paid for with what I won in '05. 

You don't know me Little Pistol, but those who do would say I'm one of the least angry people they know and I've certainly been dealt a couple bad cards in my time.

Ding <---the enemy in my boat is my ex-wife


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im just glad the tour isnt loaded full of conservative white collar attitudes like bass fishing is some sort of church meeting. its supposed to be a fun, exciting and intense experience fishing against the top pros, acting like every fish is just another fish does nothing but make our sport dull and un-attractive to main stream and without mainstream and personalities, bass fishing will never get to where it strives to be.

by the way, gerald swindle did win what you have made as a goal for your son. aoy, so if thats "failing" then what will your son be if he doesnt win angler of the year.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> im just glad the tour isnt loaded full of conservative white collar attitudes like bass fishing is some sort of church meeting. its supposed to be a fun, exciting and intense experience fishing against the top pros, acting like every fish is just another fish does nothing but make our sport dull and un-attractive to main stream and without mainstream and personalities, bass fishing will never get to where it strives to be.
> 
> by the way, gerald swindle did win what you have made as a goal for your son. aoy, so if thats "failing" then what will your son be if he doesnt win angler of the year.


Well said. I understand how some of these guys can rub certain people the wrong way...but it doesn't mean that they didn't work as hard as the next guy to get where they are. Personally, I would rather watch paint dry than listen to Randy Howell or some of the guys in the Elites. 

The beauty of bass fishing, and fishing in general is that you can be 8 or 80 and get the job done. 

Some just prefer it to be done with a pulse. 



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Are we discussing the personalities or the talents of the Elite Series pros? Some seem to feel that a couple of the pros lack the talent to be where they are today.I don't care if it cost $5,000 or $5.00 to enter one of their events,every guy that fishes on the tour is so incredibly talented at what they do it's unbelievable.If you really knew how many obstacles are in their way just to get to fish one year on the tour,you would appreciate just how good they are.As I stated,I don't like the smack talk some of the pros exhibit for the camera,I don't mind the screaming at the top of your lungs after catching a big fish,considering the money involved,I would be surprised if they didn't.I don't really care for Swindle,but he's one of the best in the field without question.Same with Skeet,he showed how great he was last year,he's an awesome fisherman,I just don't care for his arrogance(which is what turns a lot of guys off with KVD).AM is one guy that I pay a lot of attention to,not that I particularly like him,or enjoy his strange behavior,but I think he is one of the best on tour at finesse fishing.I've learned a lot from him.Ike is another story,I don't care for him period.If I'm watching an event that he's even in the hunt,I'll watch something else,thankfully he didn't receive much air time this year.For those that like him,I'm not saying he's not a great bass angler-he is obviously,I know he does a lot of charity work,and he does a lot for kids.I just don't enjoy watching him.LOTP,if you think KVD has a "dry personality",I wonder what you're going to think about me-lol! I've only won one TX that I would consider "major",that was a FLW event a couple of years ago.I remember standing on the stage after it was announced that I had won,I didn't even pump a fist in the air,it was more like-take the check with one hand,and shake the hand of the emcee with the other.As for my speech,I only uttered five words,"It was a good day".It wasn't that I wasn't stoked,it was probably just a bad case of stage fright-lol.When I get you in my boat,I'll remove the rear deck seat so you'll have ample space to practice your break-dancing after I turn you onto a six pound smallie!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not to get completely off base.... but did anyone catch swindle's high school dance speech after that fish catch on the arkansas river? Absolutely priceless!!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Dink kind of brought "talent/personality" together in his last post. His comment about all personality and no substance really doesn't fit with the guys he has singled out though. Like LOTP pointed out, Swindle has an AOY title as does Ike..to go along with a Classic win. Clearly they have can handle on their profession. 

If there is any message that you SHOULD want your son to pick up from those 2 specifically, it would be that people make mistakes and that they should have the opportunity to fix them. I think Ike and Swindle have both put the mistakes in years past behind them and have learned/grown from it. 



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't intend to trivialize your debate here by chiming in, but as a non tourney fishermen who is also a fan of the tour, I think Harbor Hunter's point regarding personality vs. talent is poignant and on the mark. Every angler you guys have mentioned is a good stick. You can choose to dislike them (I personally can't stand Ike or Martens, but TV has a lot to do with our perception of the people in the front of the camera).

Ike goes crazy, Martens may be certifiable, but they both have a following because of it.

Since at least three of you are avid sports fans (lotp, YG, HH), I'll put it like this.

Rory Sabbatini is a widely disliked golfer because he's impatient and bristles at the notion that anyone is better than him. This is what people do know about him because it's who he is on the course. Sabbatini, however, is a devoted family man and he donates hundreds of thousands of dollars to charity. He was also one of the driving forces behind the tour guys wearing pink to support Amy Mickelson's battle with cancer. Because of his behavior on the course, I'm not a fan, but I have respect for the guy. 

My point in saying that is the reason the Elite guys keep our attention is because they give us someone to root for and against. Sports aren't fun if it's all good or all bad. It doesn't surprise that opinions vary on the guys we watch.

In terms of my favorite anglers, I've always liked KVD and Hackney. KVD because he's incredible, and Hackney because he strikes me as a likable, down to earth guy.

This has been an interesting read.

JC <------- agrees with Young Gun about this


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

gerald swindle and iaconelli are currently ranked 9th and 10th respectively IN THE WORLD per bassfan.com. you dont get to that level by having all personality and no talent. 

in my personal opinion, i like all those guys, I know what it takes to get to the level they are at and i have a tremendous amount of respect for all of them. you cant get to the elite series simply because you are rich or you are popular, you have to be consistently good at a ridiculous level to stay at the level they are at for as long as they have.

punk<------ doesnt understand being lesser then a comment.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL at "Dink vs. Little Pistol"! Can't make anything out of LOTP's name...he took care of that himself. Every one of these views has validity and I probably cringe more than most about the NASCARization of Bass fishing. I sure don't want to see it turn into a Wrestlemania nightmare instead though. (If it does I pick Bobby Lane to hit Trip Weldon with a chair).

Here's some more food for thought...

I NEVER liked Roland Martin and wouldn't trust him to weigh my fish.

Mark Zona annoys the crap out of me.

I wonder how Bill Dance ever won a real tournament.

I like Hank Parker.

I hate cheaters of any kind in any sport.

I would rather fish than cuddle and I have three ex-wives to prove it.

I've been paying income tax for 35 years and I think that entitles me to free gasoline for my boat and truck until death catches up with me.

I think Hackney is the purest "natural" fisherman since Rick Clunn and without a spectacular run of bad luck he would have beaten Walker AND KVD with a humble Frog.

Dinker<----would like to see Clunn vs. Martens in an argument...DUDE!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

love zona, might be my favorite fishing personality. bill dance was awesome in the 70s, been watching him on tv since i can remember, dont really have an opinion on him or his style, he is good at what he does, fishing in a stocked pond and talking to a camera.

roland martin, ive always found him annoying but i will say this. in my last open, he, fletcher shryock and i were the ONLY non-locals that made the cut (top 12). aside from Ott Defoe, roland was the only guy that talked to fletcher and i. us four talked at the final day meeting, the morning of the last day, before and after the final weigh in. 
all of the locals wanted nothing to do with us, except for Ott. one local even suggested that fletcher only made the cut because he hired a guide and was fishing some guides spots. i was around fletcher all week, i assure you he did not hire a guide to find his fish.

i suddenly like roland more then i had before.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I second the love going out to Zona,not only is he a great bass fisherman in his own right,but dude is funny as hell to boot.I also agree with LOTP's assessment of Bill Dance.While the bulk of his fishing shows are done from the same(heavily stocked,private lake),he still is an incredible bass angler,and he has the hardware to prove it.Using a sports analogy,guys that read some of my stuff on the sport's forum know that to me,"It doesn't mean a thing if you ain't got a ring".All of the guys some of you have mentioned do have the hardware(ring).Ike has won,Hackney has won,Swindle has won,even Zona won some big TX's,and of course KVD.What I absolutely abhor is jerks like a LeBron James who has never won anything claiming their greatness to the world,but that's another story.I like and respect a lot of the old school bass guys like Dance,Parker,Mann,etc.,I especially like Roland Martin-SON! I did like Clunn until his recent remarks concerning how he thinks he's a much better fisherman than KVD.KVD would blow his behind off the water,anywhere,anytime.I'm not real fond of his Zen Master outlook on fishing either,he needs to go sit in some tribes sweat hut and meditate on how good he used to be.Since we're turning this around a little bit towards who we like,and why,I'll give my "Top 5" bass anglers.
1.KVD-The best at what he does period.
2.Evers-A great finesse guy.
3.Zona-Just because he's a hoot.
4.Hartley-Because I used to fish a circuit with him.
5.LOTP-Because he beckons for greatness.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

As for local anglers trying for the big time, I just heard that the "kidney stone" that got Matt Amedeo disqualified at Mosquito Madness this year turned out to be cancer and it cost him a kidney.

Thoughts and prayers his way.

Ding <---Still wondering if Lord of the Skunks has a sense of humor?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if dingy checks out my blog, he would see i have a great sense of humor. i actually considered a career in stand-up comedy at one point but.... id rather tournament fish.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

I actually checked out your site a few months ago and have been secretly rooting for you.

Ding <---closet Lordy fan


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lord> or = to dinger fan now. thanks for pulling for me! i really appreciate it and i hope to see your son on the tour some day as well.

i honestly just love bass fishing and i love tournament fishing. i love everything about it, the people, the atmosphere, the competition, hell, i even like the business side of it although it seems as though im a slow learner. everybody tournament fishing that isnt cheating is allright in my book and i really look up to guys that win and win consistently

my fav 5 bass personalities
#1 zona
#2 swindle
#3 hackney
#4 kvd
#5 kriet


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Lordy...I'm looking to retire in 9 yrs and by then The Boy will be old enough to get serious about competing. You should be doing well enough by then to finish second behind him a couple times! lmao

We may join a club in the meantime...I fished the old Coshocton County Bassmasters before they broke up and enjoyed meeting all the people at the Regionals and SQT's.

Ding <----off to the lake


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

And if we're doing Top 5's...

1. KVD
2. Edwin Evers
3. Greg Hackney
4. Rick Clunn
5. Jason Williams (The Boy added this one 'cause he saw him throwing topwater)

I didn't mention Vic Vatalaro although he's truly my all time favorite. I fished against him, bought all my boats from him (and Tommy), and have been treated like family anytime I've ever needed anything. When I was down and out after my shop closed and I lost everything, they let fix up and use an old Cajun from the back lot. When I won Rory's Berlin tourny in '05 they gave me the title free and clear! Good people.

There's plenty of room to move on that list my friend...If you make it to the big show I'll be rooting for you instead of the man from Michigan.

Ding <----ALWAYS roots for the home team


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bassmaster has the region leaders in fan voting for All Star Week. Iaconelli, Brauer, A-Mart and Skeet leading their respective regions. 

I'm voting for Ike, Kriet, A-Mart and Palaniuk.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------

